# Twilight hack updated to support Wii SD slot



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Twilight hack updated to support Wii SD slot*
major change


The changelog is below but the Twilight hack has been updated to allow the use of the Wii SD slot rather than the gamecube memory adapter previously used. For those that missed it is a fairly simple to set up exploit involving the wii version of Zelda Twilight Princess that allows the user to run homebrew code, see the official site for a setup guide.
Several applications have made an appearance already including a proof of concept linux port, a megadrive/genesis emulator, an atari ST emulator, a snes emulator and an MP3 player. There also exists a DOL to ELF converter that allows some gamecube homebrew to run via this exploit. Have a look around the user submitted news forum, the wii hacking forum here and wiibrew as well as notable homebrew sites for more.



Spoiler: 0.1alpha3 changelog




Front SD slot is now supported; SDGecko slot support has been removed.
FAT16 is now supported; you should save your ELF executable on your SD card as "boot.elf".
RZDJ is now supported
Added support for Geckoloader stub: If you have a USBGecko installed and have already run the Geckoloader program to install into flash, then the Twilight Hack will try to load that stub if it does not detect an SD card.

*0.1alpha3a Changelog*

```
Correctly loads geckoloader code from USBGecko flash
```







Old version



New version - Twilight Hack 0.1alpha3a - w/usbgecko fix




GBAtemp discussion thread

Thanks to Logan_ for the heads up.


----------

